# induce vomit how much for a 4 lb. dog



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

was wondering how much should one give to a dog that eats something they shouldn't is 6 ml too much along with a bread to help it and give water


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Call a vet. They'll let you know if you should even induce vomiting in the first place, and let you know what to give and how much if it's needed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I agree with Krystal. With some things, it's better to not induce vomiting. A vet will tell you exactly what you need to do. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I would call quickly. Every minute counts. Best wishes. xxx


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

When my little pup Zarita grabbed a thyroid pill that I'd dropped. We gave her peroxide. I gave her 3cc's. Waited for about a minute. She delivered everything in her tiny tummy. NO pill. Desolved that fast. An emergency visit with a shot to stop her vomiting, a shot to calm her heart rate (200+) and she was fine. My pocket book was not fine! I agree a vet call first before inducing vomiting is called for. Caustic stuff should not be vomited up, 'cause it will cause burning coming back up too.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

The standard dose is 5ml of peroxide per 10lbs of dog.

In general, medications designed to be swallowed aren't considered caustic, while things like household cleaners are.


----------

